# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Riviu Món ăn ở Vũng Tàu khi đi du lịch không được bỏ qua 2021​

## jimmytravel10

Riviu Món ăn ở Vũng Tàu khi đi du lịch không được bỏ qua 2021​
Vũng Tàu quả thật là một điểm đến hứa hẹn cho những tâm hồn yêu biển, sự tĩnh lặng hay tiếng sóng biển rì rào rất thi vị. Bên cạnh đó, đến đây bạn còn có cơ hội tận hưởng những món ngon tinh túy mà không bị trùng lặp với các địa danh khác. Hay cùng điểm danh các món ngon này nhé.​
1. Lẩu cá đuối
Đây quả là một món ngon độc đáo ở Vũng tàu. Cá đuối thơm ngon gión ngọt, được nấu với nước lẩu cho cay ăn ngon vô cũng. Cá đuối không còn xa lạ nhưng đến đây chăc hẳn bạn sẽ phải trầm trồ trước độ tưởi ngon của cá đuối má giá thì lại siêu hạt rẻ ạ.
2. Bánh kẹp - bánh bông lan Gốc Cột Điện
Nằm ở số 17B,Nguyễn Trường Tộ là điểm đến check in quen thuộc của giới sành ăn. Bánh bông lan ở đây có nhiều loại nhưng nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là bánh bông lan trứng muối phôi mai và bánh bông lan trứng muối chà bông. Bánh ngon, vị ngọt nhẹ lại thêm vị ngậy của phô mai, miễn chê luôn ạ. Có dịp đến đậy bạn nhớ thử món này nhé ạ. Ngoài ra, bánh kẹp giòn và bánh kẹp bột mì bơ sữa của tiệm cũng là món ngon Vũng Tàu rất đáng để thử. Giá các món bánh ở đây khá mềm, chỉ từ 10.000đ/phần.
3. Bánh khọt Dì Hương
Bánh khọt Vũng Tàu quả danh bất hư truyền. Nhưng nếu muốn thưởng thức bánh khọt chuẩn vị xứ biển, bạn đừng quên ghé đến cửa hàng Bánh Khọt Dì Hương, bánh khọt ở đây vổ giòn, màu vàng ươm, phần nhân thì siêu to khổng lồ ăn ngập mồm luôn ạ cuốn rau sống rồi chấm với nước mắm chua ngọt gia truyền của quán. Đảm bảo bạn sẽ không hối hận khi ghé đến đây để nểm thử mòn này
Song quán rất đông nên khi muốn đến đây nên tránh ngày cuối tuần lựa giờ đi sớm còn có chỗ ngồi ạ, không đén lại phải xếp hàng dài chờ cực lắm ạ.

----------

